# South Korea acquiring Hyundai's K2 "Black Panther" tanks



## CougarKing (4 Jan 2015)

The replacement for the venerable M48 tank that's soldiered on for so many years in the ROK Army, and the more recent K1 MBT.

Army Recognition



> *Hyundai Rotem inks a $820 mn deal to supply K2 Black Panther main battle tanks to South Korea*
> 
> [armyrecognition] - December 29, 2014
> Quote
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (4 Jan 2015)

To me the most interesting thing about the K2 is the advanced ammunition they have perfected, which seems to be the realization of the US Army's TERM (Tank Extended Range Munition) program, a form of top attack round fired from the tank's main gun. Assuming there isn't too much difficulty adapting the sight and FCS of other tanks to use the Korean Smart Top-Attack Munition, then buying these sorts of rounds for our own use would be quite useful.


----------



## MilEME09 (5 Jan 2015)

That and combined with the recent upgrade to the L/55 to fire the LAHAT ATGM, the combination of both would make a modern tank like say our Leopards be feared even by the new Russian T-14


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jan 2015)

Considering this is the only real "New tank" out there, I wonder if they will get any foreign buyers?


----------



## CougarKing (5 Jan 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Considering this is the only real "New tank" out there, I wonder if they will get any foreign buyers?



Taiwan could be a possible buyer.

Taiwan has been looking to replace its aging fleet of M60s and M48s and even their upgraded M41 Walker Bulldogs. Most countries will sell anything from jets to frigates to Taiwan, but always seem to stop short of selling diesel submarines so to not rile mainland China.

Army Technology



> *Taiwan considering used Abrams MBT purchase from US*
> 
> Taiwan's Ministry of National Defence (MND) is planning to procure second-hand M1 Abrams main battle tanks (MBTs) from the US to upgrade the country's ageing armoured tank fleet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jan 2015)

would love to own one of those upgraded M41's  :nod:


----------

